# Old Racing Cars



## Glider (Sep 7, 2007)

In the UK we have an event called the Goodwood Revival which is an annual event that allows literally scores of wealthy people who own vintage racing cars (all types) to race them.
It’s an unusually relaxed event where nearly everyone dresses up in 1950's/60's clothes and gets to enjoy the atmosphere. All the support vehicles are original and all the staff dress up. It makes for an interesting day.
The racing is fast and furious and when you consider the almost total lack of safety equipment in these cars, plus thin tyres, it can be eventful. The average track speeds for the whole circuit as you expect varied by type and age, but the 1950's cars were averaging over 100mph and the 1960 + old Formula 1 cars considerable more. 

I attach a selection of photos, if you would like some more, please let me know. 
Panning was difficult as most of the time we were on the main straight and the cars were flying past.

One thing, I am not a petrol head and don’t know what most of the cars are, so if you do, shout out.


----------



## R-2800 (Sep 7, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## mkloby (Sep 8, 2007)

Glider said:


> One thing, I am not a petrol head and don’t know what most of the cars are, so if you do, shout out.



Petrol head... 

Nice pictures Glider.


----------



## Glider (Sep 8, 2007)

Just playing with the size as the others came out smaller than expected


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 8, 2007)

pretty cool we have a similar event called muscle car masters


----------



## Glider (Sep 8, 2007)

Still playing


----------



## Glider (Sep 8, 2007)

Sometimes things can go wrong. He walked away from this and was lucky it didn't roll


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 8, 2007)

jeez. are they using new technology into old cars?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2007)

Just as long as you're not playing with yourself  GREAT cars G-man!





Lola T70





Ferrari 330 P4





Maserati 450S





Aston Martin DBR





Lotus 72





Ferrari 312T4


----------



## HoHun (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Glider,

>I attach a selection of photos, if you would like some more, please let me know. 

Do you have some more of little blue tri-wheeler (if it is one) with the V-2 engine that is just visible behind the neat white pre-war racer in PICT0190?

>Panning was difficult as most of the time we were on the main straight and the cars were flying past.

Hehe, I was at the Salzburgring two weeks ago for a smiliar vintage car event, and I had just the same experience  

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Glider (Sep 8, 2007)

As for the new technology in the old cars, the awnser is an emphatic no. You can see from this photo, the only crumple zone on these cars is your rib cage.
As for the three wheeler, I only have a so so photo of a red one.

PS I think someone has resized some of the pictures for me which I appreciate. If so can they tell me what settings they used? Many Thanks


----------



## trackend (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice shots Glider I always liked the Morgan with the V1000 JAP engine mind you 90mph plus on three bike wheels is a bit hairy.


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 9, 2007)

Not entirely sure what the silver one is (think its a D Type Jag, but wings don't look quite right) but I really hope that was a replica. Ouch!


----------



## Glider (Sep 9, 2007)

It wasn't a replica as there not allowed and the bill for fixing it must be enough to make your eyes water. That said these are very wealthy business men, lawyers, Bankers, pop stars who can afford to pay.

The helicopter park was a sight in itself, but I couldn't get close enough as were the private aircraft. Anything from a Tiger Moth to the latest twins.


----------



## HoHun (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Glider,

>As for the three wheeler, I only have a so so photo of a red one.

I love it!  Thanks a lot!

Here some more from Austria ...

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Glider (Sep 9, 2007)

I like the last one, looks like he overdosed on steroids. I will find some more


----------



## HoHun (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Glider,

>I like the last one, looks like he overdosed on steroids. 

LOL! Good description 

Some pictures of "non-doped" versions here:

NSU Prinz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here is another NSU on the Salzburgring, as well as some "family-grade" BMWs. The driver of the orange BMW 2002 almost lost it when he tried to match a Porsche 911's speed in the turn - I'd never have expected anyone to be able to recover from such severe fishtailing!

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

is that an aston martin I spy going out wide in the first pic?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2007)

And then we have these lovely lassies as well....




Porsche 917.





Ferrari 250 Testarossa.





Ferrari 250 GTO





And a proper couch...[


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2007)

Some nice videos....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9XH2tVV5Mw_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDf-Mx5vud8_

Enjoy!8)


----------



## Torch (Sep 10, 2007)

Great pics, 2 events I would love to go to is Goodwood and the Isle of Mann races....


----------



## HoHun (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Eagle,

>is that an aston martin I spy going out wide in the first pic?

I believe it is! Here is a closer shot of the same car ... and some more British sports cars, which were quite numerous at the event 

I have to admit that I suffered from a bit of sensory overload at the track and didn't manage to photograph, appreciate (or sometimes, even notice1) every car while I was there. 

In addition to the cars that were raced, the visitors brought another hundred or so of vintage cars in the static display! So many cars to look at ... guess I'll have to pay another visit to Salzburg next year 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 11, 2007)

How about these?8) 




Lotus 49 





Dan Gurney in his EAGLE-WESLAKE


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 11, 2007)

HoHun said:


> Hi Eagle,
> 
> >is that an aston martin I spy going out wide in the first pic?
> 
> ...



That would have been good, I am jealous! Its nothing like the car shows I have been to. In the pic from the front it look like the DB5 from Goldfinger but I wasn't entirely sure.


----------



## Glider (Sep 11, 2007)

The Lotus 49 today. Babs in an interesting one as it was built for a Land Speed record attempt and in 1927 was buried in the sands at Pendine where it remained for about 75 years.
It was dug up, rebuilt and runs today. Being built for a Land Speed record it isn't at home on a track and while it flew down the straight, it isn't that good on corners. The only brake I could see was a handbrake on the right of the car which was janked around to slow for the corners.


----------



## HoHun (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Lucky,

>How about these?8) 

Great! 

>Lotus 49 

Is that Graham Hill behind the wheel?

We had some formula cars at Salzburg, too ... but I don't recognize all of the types.

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## HoHun (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Glider,

>Babs in an interesting one as it was built for a Land Speed record attempt and in 1927 was buried in the sands at Pendine where it remained for about 75 years.

Wow! But why did they bury it in the first place?

The engine sure looks like a big aviation V-12 engine ... do you know which one it was?

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Clave (Sep 14, 2007)

They didn't bury it on purpose - it crashed.

There is a whole museum concerned with record breaking at Pendine:

Carmarthenshire County Council - Pendine Museum of Speed

It's not a bad museum for a no-horse town.. 8)

Oh, and Babs had a Liberty engine apparently:

PARRY THOMAS AND BABS AT PENDINE SANDS, CARMARTHEN, SOUTH WALES SPEED ACE ON LAND


----------



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh, man!! Great pics!! I heard about this in the UK and thought it a great idea! I'm cracking up over the Mini Coopers, Opels and who let the Fairlane in there? This is what styling is, not that fiberglass crap they make now.


----------



## HoHun (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Clave,

>They didn't bury it on purpose - it crashed.

What a sad story! And what courage to race the re-built car ... not because of the imaginary ghosts of the past, but because it sounds as if they never found out the reason for the crash for certain - maybe it still lurks in the design! =:-O

>Oh, and Babs had a Liberty engine apparently:

Ah, makes sense considering the early date of the design. Thanks! 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------

